# Tinted sidemarkers



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

All the talk in the other thread about smoked side markers and the long wait has got me thinking. Rather than waiting for new sidemarkers, why not just have the OEM ones tinted. So I contacted a company that does this, mainly on headlight and taillights. 
Of course they can tint the sidemarkers they tell me. And they offer several different shades but the best seems to be medium as shown on the tails and side markers below:








Cost to tint is $30 plus shipping. I am considering buying a new set of side markers, sending them out for tinting and then I would have my old set as a "core". New markers are about $25 each (two required) plus shipping. 
Anyone else interested in doing this instead of waiting for it to snow in Florida in the middle of summer?


----------



## leebo (Dec 17, 2003)

*Re: Tinted sidemarkers (spockcat)*

Interested.
Medium, with sensor.


----------



## doug goldberg (Feb 14, 2003)

*Re: Tinted sidemarkers (leebo)*

Jim, Count me in


----------



## touareg007 (Jan 21, 2005)

*Re: Tinted sidemarkers (spockcat)*

http://www.tintedout.com/


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Tinted sidemarkers (touareg007)*

I was looking at using another company. They use the same spray on/clearcoat application. They even tint in body colors if you want that type of thing. I notice this company offers an exchange program. I was thinking of doing the same thing. The only issue is getting the old side markers out without any scratches, chips or other damage. I don't think anyone will want a damaged piece, tinted or not.


----------



## touareg007 (Jan 21, 2005)

*Re: Tinted sidemarkers (spockcat)*

I havent used this company but saw it's website when I was buying some decals for the calipers.


----------



## 2YY4U (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: Tinted sidemarkers (touareg007)*

What kind od decals you put in your calipers ?


----------



## 2YY4U (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: Tinted sidemarkers (leebo)*

Same here.


----------



## ksand (May 17, 2004)

*Re: Tinted sidemarkers (spockcat)*

I'm interested. Medium sounds good, I have the sensors too. I assume we're still talking about the front & rear reflectors? How about the turn signal marker on the mirrors?
Jim, I like the idea of buying another set to tint - can you let me know when you find out more?


----------



## touareg007 (Jan 21, 2005)

*Re: Tinted sidemarkers (2YY4U)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2YY4U* »_What kind od decals you put in your calipers ?

There are small VW round logos havent try the yet but I think they will look nice.


----------



## Phagus (Aug 5, 2003)

*Re: Tinted sidemarkers (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_










hold on! are you still driving your loaner jetta? and you got so attached that you are ready to mod it?


----------



## hotdaymnitzbao (Oct 26, 2003)

i think Spock is modding his loaner jetta.
i'm doing my tail lights and sidmarkers as soon as i go back through http://www.jonstintedtails.com which is baseed in NYC


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (hotdaymnitzbao)*

Those are the guys I am going to use. They seem most reasonable and their work looks quite good. I've ordered a small quantity of side markers already from my supplier and will send them off to the tinter when I get them.
PS: For those of you who are interested in this type of thing, I bought a couple of sets of side markers last year for someone to see if they could make a test mold. The price of these parts last year was about $18 each. Now they are almost $25 each. VW has really boosted their US parts prices on many items. 


_Modified by spockcat at 2:44 PM 4-26-2005_


----------



## hotdaymnitzbao (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: (spockcat)*

can't we just pull our sidemarkers off and send them to Jon's?
how hard is it?
on the beetle it was slide and pull.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (hotdaymnitzbao)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hotdaymnitzbao* »_can't we just pull our sidemarkers off and send them to Jon's?
how hard is it?
on the beetle it was slide and pull.

Sure you can. But do you want to drive around for 2 to 3 weeks while they are being tinted? I think exchange is a better idea. Old one off, new ones on, old ones in the mail for a core refund.


----------



## hotdaymnitzbao (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: (spockcat)*

wow i thought it was 2 or 3 days


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (hotdaymnitzbao)*

I guess his turnaround time is 2 to 3 days but what about shipping time? If you are out west it takes a week each way.


----------



## hotdaymnitzbao (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: (spockcat)*

ah true. good call.


----------



## guitarman (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: (hotdaymnitzbao)*

How easy are they to remove when you have the park distance control? What is the proceedure?


----------



## e's touareg (Jun 1, 2004)

*Re: Tinted sidemarkers (spockcat)*

I'm in. Without parking sensors.


----------



## themacnut (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: Tinted sidemarkers (e's touareg)*

I am in with Sensors.


----------



## eggyacid (Jan 31, 2002)

*Re: Tinted sidemarkers (themacnut)*

I'm in without sensors
Jeff


----------



## tbgame32 (Dec 21, 2004)

*Re: Tinted sidemarkers (themacnut)*

I'm in with sensors... would prefer to just buy a new set. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## planeherder (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: Tinted sidemarkers (tbgame32)*

im in w/sensor


----------



## treky11 (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: Tinted sidemarkers (planeherder)*

count me in. with sensors


----------



## I8ABUG (Aug 22, 2004)

*Re: Tinted sidemarkers (spockcat)*

I'm in...no sensors here.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (spockcat)*

Finally got the first bunch of reflectors back from the tinter today. Please do not ask me how much these cost or how to purchase them *on this forum or in this thread*. Vortex does not like commercial postings. This is information only.
















Tint is medium dark so some reflection does come through is you shine a light directly at the reflector - in this case a camera flash pretty close up.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 16, 2001)

*Re: (hotdaymnitzbao)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hotdaymnitzbao* »_i think Spock is modding his loaner jetta.
i'm doing my tail lights and sidmarkers as soon as i go back through http://www.jonstintedtails.com which is baseed in NYC

I have used these guys before.
very high quality work.
never had a problem and the stuff is always perfect.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_I have used these guys before.
very high quality work.
never had a problem and the stuff is always perfect.

This is where I had them done. The work is excellent and timely. I am working on an installation page. The installation isn't real hard but there is a trick or two involved.


----------



## Makbros (Dec 26, 2003)

*Re: (spockcat)*

They look very nice. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 2YY4U (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: Tinted sidemarkers (spockcat)*

I am in with sensors


----------



## guitarman (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Tinted sidemarkers (2YY4U)*

I'm in w/sensors too. Let us know when and how much....


----------



## ksand (May 17, 2004)

*Re: Tinted sidemarkers (spockcat)*

Finally installed Spockcat's smoked front reflectors and I have to say they make a huge difference in the look of my Touareg. Kind of a PITA to remove the old ones though - I broke the retaining clips on both of them because I was rushing and didn't have the patience to finesse it. For anyone considering doing this, I highly recommend it!
Before:








After:








Some closer shots:



















_Modified by ksand at 10:21 PM 7-10-2005_


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Hmm... definitely an improvement. I've got some NiteShades left over from a previous project. I'll have to try it on my mom's markers.


----------



## simax (Dec 26, 2004)

Hey ksand, wheels are also new








Thought we wouldn't notice?








Did you get them at your dealer? (wheels)
Nice improvement. And sure not difficult, right?


----------



## ksand (May 17, 2004)

*Re: (simax)*

Yep, good catch. Wheels are 18" Karthoum's. My dealer did the swap for me.


----------



## sti05ak (Jul 30, 2006)

*Re: (ksand)*

count me in too. no sensors.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (sti05ak)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sti05ak* »_count me in too. no sensors.

This thread is no longer active.


----------

